# hops harvested this weekend



## dragonmaster42 (Aug 11, 2009)

My son helped me cut hop vines and pick hops this weekend. Arms are still scratched up! Ended up with 2 pounds of Cascades (the originalclumpthat's 2 years old and one that was started thisSpring from acouple rhizomes offof the original)and 1/4 pound of Kent Goldings (2 yearold clump that was transplanted this spring so I didn't figure I'd get much from it).


They're drying in the living room under the ceiling fan.


I havea Magnum and Fuggle that are 2 year old as well, but didn't grow very well and only produced a couple bines and no cones. If they don't do well next year, they're being replaced. 


I'll upload a couple pics when I get home later.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 11, 2009)

Cool, can't wait to see them. Wonder how many ounces you will end up with after they dry?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 11, 2009)

Me too, cant wait to see the pics. Where are you located? No Im not planning a late night grab and go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Aug 11, 2009)

Here are the cascades after cutting the vines:






and the result of 1 hour picking off the cones - one bucket 'o hops






I think the weight reduction is supposed to be 3-1 or 4-1. Not positive.


Wade, I'm about 4 miles west of Waldo in Benton, AR.


----------



## Travisty (Aug 12, 2009)

Mmmmm, I bet your living room smells heavenly right now!


In an older Sunday Session episode Vinnie Cilurzo says to use 6 times as many hops when using fresh, undried hops, so my guess is you'll have something like 5 or 6 oz of Cascade maybe more depending on how dry you're able to get them.


----------



## mattsbrewery (Aug 17, 2009)

I am drooling...

This is my second year with hops, No cones last year, and it looks like I'll end up with a whopping 3 cones this year off of my two rhizomes. Hopefully a full crop next year. 

Kudos!


----------



## Frank&Rita (Aug 17, 2009)

My Cascade hops are almost ready to pick also, but I can tell you from last year they get really light after they dry!!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Aug 17, 2009)

Smelled very pine/citrusy for a day or two there!


They really do. Ended up with 7 1/2 oz dried Cascade and about 1/8 oz dried Kent Goldings. I thought I'd try an all CascadeAmerican IPA.


----------



## spunk (Feb 7, 2015)

Is the golden aureus humulus lupulus used in brewing or is just an ornamental hop?


----------

